# What version of BIOS do i need



## danstoke2009 (Jan 8, 2010)

i have an asrock n61p-s mobo and i also have an amd athlon 64 x2 7750 black edition chip. i know it depends on the batch but im bored and wanted have a go at unlocking the othere 2 cores. i know how to do this. i also need to change advanced clock calibration and set e-c firmware to hybird. my version of bios does not allow me to change this. what version will i need and where i can get it. does anybody know?


----------



## danstoke2009 (Jan 8, 2010)

thankyou. do i need the all in one driver or just the bios one. i need to create a clean dos boot disk i think but i dont have a floopy drive just a cd-rw. could you guide me through the whole process because when flashing i,ve been told it can cause problems. thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Go to the Mobo manufacturer's site to find the Bios for your Mobo. They should also have instructions to do the flash. Follow those instructions to the letter. A bad Bios flash can render the Mobo useless.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Over clocking a locked CPU is just asking for trouble as they BIN the CPU'S for a reason, IE the core failed testing and to save money the company simply disabled the third core. Knowing this going in and still doing it is at your OWN Discretion! 

http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?http://www.ocinside.de/html/workshop/amd_phenom_ii_unlock.html


----------

